# HELP PLEASE - ND Buckling Respiratory Issues



## BetterHensandGardens (Apr 22, 2012)

We have a 2 1/2 week old ND buckling who has failed to thrive compared to his brother, and now has mucus discharge coming from his nose and is starting to sneeze/shiver.  Have been taking his temp and it's been 101.5, he also seems to have some difficulty nursing as compared to his brother - nurses for a very short time, then seems to have some difficulty swallowing, sometimes the milk was coming back through his nose.  Now though he definitely seems to be more congested with mucus.  I will call the Vet in the morning but any suggestions on what to do for him now?  Would Pen G be of any help?


----------



## elevan (Apr 22, 2012)

I would start on PenG tonight and then call the vet first thing in the morning.  1ml / 15# SQ.


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 22, 2012)

What Emily said!  I'd make sure he stays warm and if needed, suction the mucus from his nostrils if they seem to get too clogged up.  Hope you have a vet that can see him very early tomorrow morning!


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks so much for the advice, will start with the PenG tonight, and hope we can see a Vet early.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 23, 2012)

Sounds like he needs Nuflor or Draxxin. Hopefully you can get him to the vet soon.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 23, 2012)

Have you checked him for cleft palate or something of that sort...seems odd he's having difficulty nursing, and if milk's going in the wrong place, that'd help explain a possible URI.


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Apr 23, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Sounds like he needs Nuflor or Draxxin. Hopefully you can get him to the vet soon.


Karen hit it right on, got him to the Vet today, and Nuflor was what he gave him - his temp was 104 by the time we got to the Vet.  Hopefully this will turn him around.


----------



## elevan (Apr 23, 2012)

Keep us posted


----------



## marliah (Apr 25, 2012)

vetrx drops seem to help with congestion in goats. May be helpful for dealing with the runny nose part of the problem.


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 26, 2012)

UPDATE?


----------

